# My 40 gal cichlid



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

My tank after putting in about 50lbs of lace rock 









Red Top Kimpuma









Hornet









Auratus (there are 2 of them, the other was swimming behind the rocks)









BN Pleco.

Tell me what you think about the beginning of my cichlid tank


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

That doesn't look like a bn to me as I thought bn's had bristles on this nose.

Nice pics of your tank and fish!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I thought it to be weired too, perhaps the guy grabbed the wrong pleco....oh well if he gets too big he will be taken care of (in a good way  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Not to be rude, but when you saw that he got a plec that wasn't what you wanted why didn't you say "oh you got the wrong plec, I want the one with the spikes on its nose"?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Cuz he's a friend and he gave me the fish and the food for less than the the food alone would have cost (this after giving me 70 lbs of lace rock for $.40 a lb), plus I didn't mind this one

any comments or suggestions on the tank?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

tanks looks great. lots of caves and rock patterns for cover. Congrats dude. You'll have a ton of fun with your cichlid tank!  What are your stocking plans?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

It looks really good. I like the rock!

Some bristlenose juveniles don't have their bristles yet. And females especially take a long time to develop bristles. 

Great job!

edit: I take back what I said about thinking its a common plec. I just saw MPs pictures of a female and I think yours is a female BN...or a really young male. I guess you'll know soon enough!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

looks great love the hornet! (tank would look good as a reef too!  )


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the positives!

Ok, well the stocking I am not sure of yet. I have to get the list of fish my friend can get for me (should be pretty big) then I can decide from there.

And where a reef comes to mind, I have a plan to make this into a marine tank when I am done with my adventure in FW.

Once again thanks guys!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

tank looks awesome!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's an updated pic with the play sand I put in there a week ago. I also have an updated list of fish stock in my signature.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

That looks great Bear! The sand makes a nice contrast to the dark rock. I like it!

Do you have any new fish pictures?


----------

